# Tron: Legacy



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok....I want to see this.

[yt]6_I70KACh4o[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 25, 2010)

Me too, I remember tran and it was a pretty good movie. I am hoping they stay with the original theme.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 25, 2010)

It looks cool but I was never a fan of the first one so it's not like I'm gonna go out of my way to see it.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jul 26, 2010)

My dh is a fan and we have two boys, so yeah, seeing this is a foregone conclusion.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 27, 2010)

I just want the shoes.


----------



## stephen (Jul 30, 2010)

I usually worry about sequals like this. But, I saw the trailer:

PURE WIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jul 30, 2010)

When I first heard they were doing a Tron sequel I was ... underwhelmed. Coincidentally, however, I just saw the Legacy trailer this afternoon and am definitely planning on seeing it. It looks very good, to say the least (especially the extended light cycle sequence I watched - outstanding!).

I'll pass on the shoes, though.

Pax,

Chris

PS
The real question is, how did the Avengers trailer look? I didn't get a chance to see it before the clip was pulled.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 1, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this!!!


End Of Line.


----------

